# My frog is skiny; skinnier than it should be.



## Adam1099 (Jun 18, 2014)

I dont know if it isnt eating but im seeing it eat whenever i feed it. I feed it every other day should i start feeding it every day? It is winter time where i am and its cooler in the tank than it is in summer, would that be it? I dont miss feeding eat when it is time too because it needs to eat and i love watcing it eat.


----------



## nish07 (Mar 16, 2008)

Might want to have it checked for parasites. Take some fresh feces into a vet and the frog itself if it doesn't look too sickly. Ask them about ringer's solution or lactated ringer's solution for the time they're being treated.

-Nish


----------



## nish07 (Mar 16, 2008)

In the meantime, yeah feed it as much as it'll eat but get it to the vet asap.

-Nish


----------



## Adam1099 (Jun 18, 2014)

I am feeding right now. So i im kinda setting up a feeding station so it doesnt have to so much energy on getting the food but it isnt eating. And this may be a problem but i dont really see any feces near where it hes been for the last day or two.


----------



## Adam1099 (Jun 18, 2014)

My frog also (i dont know if this helps to find out what is happening) he or she has a greenish patch of skin on its back.


----------



## nish07 (Mar 16, 2008)

I'm guessing that's not normal. It may be a fungal or bacterial infection. Take it to a vet and ask them about silver sulfadiazene.

-Nish


----------



## Adam1099 (Jun 18, 2014)

Yeah thanks for your help Nish its been great but my frog just died. I'm really disapointed, even worse i had to witness it.


----------



## nish07 (Mar 16, 2008)

When they start to look bad like that from what I've seen you usually have 1-2 days to treat them.

-Nish


----------

